# What is 'Fantasy Mantis'?



## timp (Aug 22, 2007)

I was recently offered 'Fantasy Mantids', I had never heard of them until then. I tried searching on here but I couldnt find anything. From the very little info I could find on google it seems they might be 'Phyllocrania Paradoxica'. Is this ghost mantis? Does anyone else have a better idea what 'Fantasy Mantis' might be?


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, the "Fantasy Mantid" is the ghost mantis. I have no idea why they (re?)named it that.


----------



## timp (Aug 22, 2007)

It seems a lot of the names for them are just made up on the spot. I asked the guy in the pet shop what the real name for it was, "Fantasy mantis" was the name provided by his stockist, he had a google for images and alternate names for me but couldnt find anything, he had customers and was busy so I didnt push it.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 22, 2007)

It's probably named that for marketing. :roll:


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 22, 2007)

Ya, watch out for scammers.


----------



## timp (Aug 22, 2007)

The pet shop in question is pretty decent.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, most pet shops are, and the managers are nice, but the people they may buy from may not be so kind.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 22, 2007)

> Yes, most pet shops are, and the managers are nice, .


You hav obviously never been to the UK :lol: , most petshop owners here dont hav a clue of what they are dealing with :x


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, I'm talking about California. :lol:


----------

